# Clifford Olson dies of cancer



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2011)

> Serial killer Clifford Olson, who infamously tormented his victims' families from prison, has died of cancer at the age of 71.
> 
> Olson had been relocated to a hospital in Quebec, and officials had informed his victims' families that the convicted child killer wasn't expected to live much longer.
> 
> The self-described "Beast of B.C." had been serving a life sentence at a maximum-security prison after pleading guilty in 1982 to torturing, sexually assaulting and murdering 11 children and youth in B.C.'s Lower Mainland ....


CTV.ca, 30 Sept 11


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2011)

I think I'll have a couple drinks tonight...I was a young teenager on Vancouver Island when he was running amok and have a lot of friends that are like me and less than sorry that he's gone.  Good riddance.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (30 Sep 2011)

"Don't let the door hit you on the way out" come to mind........


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2011)

I actually re-wrote things so I wouldn't upset too many folks/groupies/bleeding hearts... but that tw$t can rot in Hell as far as I'm concerned.

MM


----------



## aesop081 (30 Sep 2011)

He was a poster child for the electric chair.......


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He was a poster child for the electric chair.......



Pity he wasn't released into general population when he was in KP...


----------



## larry Strong (30 Sep 2011)

May you rot in hell.


----------



## R933ex (30 Sep 2011)

Remembering the families and the victims.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Sep 2011)

Another one whom I won't cry a tear for.  Good riddance at last.     Now the famlies can hopefully find closure if they need to.   :yellow:


----------



## Brutus (30 Sep 2011)

I hope it hurt like hell.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2011)

Short and sweet in this Twitter post from MP Laurie Hawn:


> Clifford Olson is dead. May his victims rest in peace.


----------



## kratz (30 Sep 2011)

The $100,000+ year (wild guesstimate) to 'take care' of him can now go back to the Federal Budget in these tight economic times.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Oct 2011)

RIP to the victims of this monster. He was not fit to be called a "human"

My best wishes to the families. May you have some peace now.


I hope the SOB rots for eternity...and he experiences the last painful moments of his rotten existence over and over.....for eternity.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Oct 2011)

While I find it hard wishing death on any person, I hope the Lord's judgement is fair, swift, and just. If all goes as it should he's probably got a pitchfork lodged in his colon at the moment.

Either way, I can only grieve for his victims and commend the medical staff for maintaining their Hippocratic Oath in such a troubling time.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Oct 2011)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> and pray the government strengthen our judicial system so that crimes of this nature are prevented.



Can you explain how you expect the judicial system (which is reactive in nature) to prevent mass murderers (who are in many cases psychotic from birth) from existing (being born)?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (2 Oct 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Can you explain how you expect the judicial system (which is reactive in nature) to prevent mass murderers (who are in many cases psychotic from birth) from existing (being born)?



At midnight last night, I don't know where I was going with this... at 0730 this morning I realise the abovementioned sentence makes no sense whatsoever. Post edited to reflect having my morning coffee ;D


----------

